# Our happy ending :)



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

So I had made earlier posts about how we found a pup and fell in love and through rare circumstances were no longer able to have her and we were so disappointed. Well I'm happy to say we will be bringing home a male ten week old pup home next Thursday and we and the breeder both feel he will be the perfect fit for us. 
So I'm happy to introduce our Zander















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, goodness, he is soooo cute! You will love having a male! They are such goofballs. Congratulations!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

He's adorable!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AndreaLS687 (Feb 22, 2014)

Whay a handsome little dude!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone. His coloring is red and black which we love! I'm just over the moon happy about being able to find another pup that will fit so well with our family. The breeder tells is that Zander is very friendly with people and plays well with other pups without showing dominance. ( we have a min pin so this was a concern ) and also that he is quite the cuddlier and very loving. I'm very much looking forward to having that shadow follow me everywhere. And for him to be my forced stress releaser during nursing school which starts may 5th for me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveDogs (Feb 3, 2014)

He's precious. Good luck in nursing school- you'll need all the stress relief you can get!


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm so happy for you Daisyline! I'm glad that you were able to find the pup that was just right for you! Mushu and I want to say hi and welcome to Zander! He's such a handsome guy


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks benslife! I think he's a cutie as well. And mushu is such a cutie as well so happy for you how's puppy life?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a very happy ending  Congratulations on the new pup!


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

Some more pics of our boy. Getting the house ready. He is coming home Wednesday! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey Daisyline, Sooo excited for you! He's adorable!! Ears up an all! From the pics, he's a masculine little tike. He's gonna be sooo handsome!! I remember counting the days before my boy came home. It's like the days just dragged, as are yours too I imagine


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks I think he is so handsome! And Wednesday couldn't come soon enough I swear time is standing still. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

He really is so cute. He has a great expression! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

How beautiful, We are envious! What an intelligent looking pup, enjoy!!!!!!!! Bob


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition to the family. Zander is a very handsom boy. Looking forward to more pictures as he grows.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Grats! He looks like a little troublemaker! Puppies are a blast. 

Jelpy


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

He looks awesome! Enjoy the sleep you have left... And prepare a bed next to the cage lol! These couple of days with Mushu have been fun but also exhausting!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Very regal looking young man! I wish you many happy years with him and I'm glad things turned out well for you


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks almost done getting all setup for him. Just put together his play pen. While I'm in class during the day we are going to keep in here. And on Tuesdays and Thursday when I have class from 9-4 my friend is going to come over and give him an hour of play time. I know taking on a puppy and nursing school will be challenging but both are so worth it and I'm comfortable with the schedule we have set.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice setup! He's adorable :wub:


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

So far he has been a blessing last night he didn't have one accident and only needed to go out at 12, 3 and 7 so not bad at all. We have been doing 10 min training sessions every hour working on focus and sit and potty training using the bell method. As far as biting he is a little biter but it's only bad when he wants to play so I'll take him for a outside play session and he will tire out and back to my sweet baby. Also the yelping and whimpering method only seems to work with me and not my boyfriend. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh and for who ever suggested bully sticks I could not thank you enough those are my god sent! It keeps him busy and not destructive when I need a break. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

So happy Zander's finally home. I know your waiting musta been torture! He is a GOOD LOOKIN little pup! What a nice face! Enjoy him, they grow sooo fast.


----------

